

Recommended: The Economics of Happiness, by Ben Bernanke - sleepingbot
http://www.federalreserve.gov/newsevents/speech/bernanke20100508a.htm

======
ilkhd2
Bernanke is a sly fox. He talked a lot of richness, richer-country->more
services->better wealth and so on, but he refused to speak about inequality.
USA is as unequal as many african countries, have very high incarceration rate
and so on (and it is not the richest country in per capita terms - Norway is
richer). Well, inequality creates concentration of power in the hands of a
small group of people, creates feeling of unfairness in society ("the rigged
towards rich fat cats"), increase overall stress on people. Did mr Bernanke
ask regular folks - bus drivers, sales clerks, janitors - are they happy? or
happier that 40 years ago? Do you know that people of former GDR, well 56 % of
them say that they want wall back??? Even though it was a quite poor country
compared to West Germany???

